# Horny Goat Weed



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Did anybody else see these ads at the bottom of their screens? LOL. Horny goat weed must be good for anxiety. Makes sense. :lol: :twisted:


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

lol jason......if been intimate could cure this then id never get out of bed..........must buy me some of that


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

but is it a "horny-type of weed" or weed from a horny goat?

I must know this before considering a purchase.

- Concerned consumer


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Dreamcatcher,

Yes, but it's not simply getting intimate... It's getting intimate with a goat. So unless your goat is submissive and lazy (or you somehow manage to tie him up to your bed), better stick with the meds.

Janine,

Don't worry, it's not the horny-type of weed; you can put your doubts at rest and order away.

~Jason


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

goats need love too. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> goats need love too. :wink:


you puzzle me.


----------

